# 20 st 1 to 14 st 4 and counting. Need to build now.



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Right after a massive weight loss from eating the right stuff over the past 6 months unfortunately ive also lost allot of muscle due to me not doing any form of weight training. Iam not saying iam completely skin and bone but my arms are half the size they where.

Now

What is the best way to start up just to build up generally. I cant do squats due to a glass back and bad knees. 

Ive got a set of weights, and a weight bench so all i need is some basics to pump me back up.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

well done on the weight loss... you could do worse than this thread...IMO

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238868

:thumb:


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Pushups and sit ups to start, simple and effective. I got some perfect pushup jobbies which are decent


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well done thats about the same as me:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Well done on the weight loss.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Well done matey. I've gone from 21 stone to 16 stone since January. I shed it fairly quick but I have to admit its been hard to keep the pace going. I've been hovering 16stone for a few months now. Would like to loose another 3 but to be honest I'm not dieting as such at the moment and haven't been for 2 months. I've just been sticking at the same as I don't look fat anymore just bulky. I do need to pull my finger out again but i know what I need to do. 

You can do loads of work outs using body weight alone. It's seems to be aimed at females but check out the 30 day shred. It won't build loads of muscles but it will get your muscles working, especially your core muscles which help with everything. No specialist equipment needed either get the DVD or check it out on you tube. If anything it would be a good way in. 

There's all sorts of crap advise about building muscle on the web so watch what you read. Think rationally and sensibly. Everyone has different ideas and think they have the new best way but keep it simple. Lift heavy,feel like you can not do anymore, do one more, eat properly, sleep. Repeat. Change one thing only, reps or weight not both. It will probably take you a while to find out what you can do in terms of lifting and the weight vs reps. So spend a bit of time working it out and it's probably useful to get a trainer to guide you until your happy but as I said stick to body weight exercises to get you into it.


----------



## JamesGarner (Jan 29, 2007)

First off Well done on the weight loss

Was in a similar position this time last year i had lost over 11 stone but started to feel a bit weaker so decided to build muscle in 2012

think the most important part is you have got to be strait with yourself are you losing or building you cant do both 

I spend lot of the start of the year worrying about putting on fat and every time i stepped on the scales panicked when i put on a few lb's after trying so hard to lose last year
ive yo-yo'd my goals this year so many times that i feel like ive lost my focus a lot and not really built or lost as much if i had just stuck to a clear goal

from now im going to focus on building and just have a short cutting spell in the summer (mabie)

id say most important bin the scales and just use the mirror as a guide if you want to build


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

11 stone :doublesho


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Guitarjon said:


> Well done matey. I've gone from 21 stone to 16 stone since January. I shed it fairly quick but I have to admit its been hard to keep the pace going. I've been hovering 16stone for a few months now. Would like to loose another 3 but to be honest I'm not dieting as such at the moment and haven't been for 2 months. I've just been sticking at the same as I don't look fat anymore just bulky. I do need to pull my finger out again but i know what I need to do.
> 
> You can do loads of work outs using body weight alone. It's seems to be aimed at females but check out the 30 day shred. It won't build loads of muscles but it will get your muscles working, especially your core muscles which help with everything. No specialist equipment needed either get the DVD or check it out on you tube. If anything it would be a good way in.
> 
> There's all sorts of crap advise about building muscle on the web so watch what you read. Think rationally and sensibly. Everyone has different ideas and think they have the new best way but keep it simple. Lift heavy,feel like you can not do anymore, do one more, eat properly, sleep. Repeat. Change one thing only, reps or weight not both. It will probably take you a while to find out what you can do in terms of lifting and the weight vs reps. So spend a bit of time working it out and it's probably useful to get a trainer to guide you until your happy but as I said stick to body weight exercises to get you into it.


Ok cool ill check that out. Gonna start in the new year i reckon so i keep focused on the healthy eating through christmas and new year.



JamesGarner said:


> First off Well done on the weight loss
> 
> Was in a similar position this time last year i had lost over 11 stone but started to feel a bit weaker so decided to build muscle in 2012
> 
> ...


Ah right good advice there bud. 11 stone is an awsome amount to shift. I'am not to bad with the scales but i know what you mean about losing your way etc Ive done weight training in the past but wasn't in tune with my diet as much. This time iam still gonna crack on with the diet and train after the new year.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

for you big weight losers, do you have any loose skin?

how did you combat it or avoid it or anything about it?


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thought i would update this.

I am now 12 stone 8 and have hovered around that mark for about 2 weeks now and iam more then happy at that. Still sticking to healthy eating. apart from the one alcoholic drink at a mates bday last year ive not had anything else but water to drink since july last year. 

Doing weight training and core muscle training at home for a month now and already seeing the benifits. my stomache is flat, i actually have pecs and my arms are getting bigger already, prob from when i used to weight train a couple of years ago.

The core training i find has helped me big time with day to day activities, i feel much stronger in my body and i find when doing my weights i can control my reps more when i get to the end of my sets. When i was at the gym i used to not bother with core and thought this time i will stick at it and wow what a difference.

all in all a complete transformation from july last year when i started. People who i havnt seen for ages cant believe how good i look. and to be honest with you i cant believe it either. I always thought i would be a chubster but it just goes to show changing how you look at food and life can change the way you live for ever.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Great to hear!
Anyone can do it. Just needs dedication, which you have proved you have.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Perhaps on another thread it would be interesting to hear how some of you managed to loose so much weight. What did you do, what worked and what didn't?


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Eat less bad food, exercise more.
Count calories can work, reduce fat intake.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

alipman said:


> Eat less bad food, exercise more.
> Count calories can work, reduce fat intake.


Yes I know, but I was wondering what the folk here actually found useful and what worked for them.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> Yes I know, but I was wondering what the folk here actually found useful and what worked for them.


This is what I did.

Specifically I started running. 2 miles three times per week and then increased to about 20 miles per week.
Eat porridge for breakfast everyday. 70g with half milk and water.

Drink a bit less per week.
Eat more protein, more salmon etc as well as beef/horse.
Nuts, within reason.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Thought i would update this.
> 
> I am now 12 stone 8 and have hovered around that mark for about 2 weeks now and iam more then happy at that. Still sticking to healthy eating. apart from the one alcoholic drink at a mates bday last year ive not had anything else but water to drink since july last year.
> 
> ...


Great results, it's amazing how much better you feel when you've lots a few lbs. I've managed to loose 2 stone, around 10% of my weight, since the start of November, just down to regular exercise, eating more healthily and also not drinking any alcohol since the new year.

I'm doing a mixture of resistance and cardio work outs now, I'd been mostly doing cardio for Jan and Feb to burn the calories.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> Perhaps on another thread it would be interesting to hear how some of you managed to loose so much weight. What did you do, what worked and what didn't?





Z4-35i said:


> Great results, it's amazing how much better you feel when you've lots a few lbs. I've managed to loose 2 stone, around 10% of my weight, since the start of November, just down to regular exercise, eating more healthily and also not drinking any alcohol since the new year.
> 
> I'm doing a mixture of resistance and cardio work outs now, I'd been mostly doing cardio for Jan and Feb to burn the calories.


congrads mate yeah i feel great and i deffo on the straight and narrow now, i find as well iam at the point where i can monitor my weight and enjoy myself a bit but to be honest i dont really crave the chocs or bad food.

Basically before i started last july i was out of control with my weight, iam a broad shouldered chap anyway and so i hide the weight well but this time i was getting big to the point where i was struggling to do the simple tasks like walking up the stairs etc, also it got me down and i saw everything as a negetive. I used to eat and eat and eat some more and didn't care even though i new what i was eating was bad for me.

So i needed to do something and so I had a massive change to my diet, After reading lots and lots of info and also learning how the body works makes it easier.

I cut out tea, coffee and alcohol, Chocolate, anything sweet, sugars on cereal, Bread, toast, crumpets.

I replaced all fluid with water and milk for cereal, even on nights out and special occasions i stick to tap water with ice, The money i have saved is amazing and also been able to drive home after a night out and still have a good time. My drinking and boozing days are over as ive been there done that in my youth so i dont really miss it.

I replaced bread with wholemeal wraps as these are half the cals to brown bread but you can fit just as much in them.

Only have something sweet when me n the mrs go out for meals now n again as a treat but other than that i resist the temptations and eat fruit instead.

I make sure i eat plenty of fruit, veg, oily fish, meat etc and watch my cals.

I weight train at home 3 times a week followed by half our of core muscle training. Also getting out on my new bike when the weather is nice.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Paintmaster, and well done. Great effort :thumb:


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

Well done. I never had to lose a huge amount of weight. So i dont personally know how difficult it was for you. But i have a strict eating plan which i follow every single day apart from friday. In the morning i have 3 whole eggs. Lunch is always two tins of tuna and fruit mainly an ape and a banana and in the evening i will have chicken, brown rice and veg stir fried in olive oil. People think its boring but i am used to it and it works for me. Plenty of protein in there. I do train 5 nights a week. One thing i learned was that its 90% diet. When i stArted to eat clean, thats when i noticed the main changes. I cheat on fridays though and have a chippy with the lad from work. Anyway. Best of luck.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Very well done


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

floydlloyd said:


> Well done. I never had to lose a huge amount of weight. So i dont personally know how difficult it was for you. But i have a strict eating plan which i follow every single day apart from friday. In the morning i have 3 whole eggs. Lunch is always two tins of tuna and fruit mainly an ape and a banana and in the evening i will have chicken, brown rice and veg stir fried in olive oil. People think its boring but i am used to it and it works for me. Plenty of protein in there. I do train 5 nights a week. One thing i learned was that its 90% diet. When i stArted to eat clean, thats when i noticed the main changes. I cheat on fridays though and have a chippy with the lad from work. Anyway. Best of luck.


Yeah this time round i have noticed a big difference in muscle tone where as when i used to train but not watch my diet i used to just build muscle under the fat. But now because my fat % is the lowest its been ever i can actaully see my results which has spurred me on even more.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is fantastic well done you, a great plan.

John Tht.


----------

